
Code copy paste caution - gok2
I created this little swift logging library, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;goktugyil&#x2F;QorumLogs 
It allows you to save your critical logs to Google Drive very easily.<p>I also created a little public demo sheet, so people can test their logs. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;goktugyil&#x2F;QorumLogs&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;Log%20To%20GoogleDocs.md<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1rYRStyI46L2sjiFF9DTDMlCb2qR2FMtKrZk3USRdXkA&#x2F;<p>For months, users just tested it casually on the demo project. Today some dude decided to send his logs which includes passwords and usernames in the public demo sheet. At least the app isn&#x27;t live yet. :)
======
ankurdhama
I am still waiting for the answer to "This is why you don't outsource to
India"

------
ninadmhatre
is this suppose to be a catchy title? I did not understand your reason for
title after reading the post? was that user from India? anyways you can find
people making (silly) mistakes all over world...

